# Duyuru > Ya TURAN, Ya ÖLÜM >  Avrupa Birligimi? Türk Birligi TURAN mi?

## AlmÄ±la GÃ¶kTÃ¼rk

*300 Milyon'dan fazla Türkün yasadigi dünyamizda, AB seklinde ama kendimize özgü bir Türk Birliginin kurulmasi, 7 bagimsiz Türk Devletinin ekonomik ve askeri güclerini bir birlik altinda toplama geregi artik kacinilmaz hale gelmistir. 

Türk Birligini kurma calismalarini sürdürmek, Türk toplumunun gelecegi için vazgecilmez bir görevdir. 

Yapabileceklerimizi, fiile dönüstürme zamani sartlarin olgunlastigi bu an ve bu gündür. 

Bu iki videolari izleyin çok önemli!!!*

http://video.google.fr/videoplay?doc...00894444208735

http://video.google.fr/videoplay?doc...96635670590922

----------


## AlmÄ±la GÃ¶kTÃ¼rk

*Bügün hicbir görsel yayin organlarinda Atatürkün yapmis oldugu Türkcülük arastirmalarina buldugu sonuclara yer verilmiyor. Oysa Atatürk ömrünü bunlara adamistir. Iste Atatürk'ten her zaman hatirlanmasi gereken sözler. 
"Ben her şeyden önce bir Türk milliyetçisiyim. Böyle doğdum. Böyle öleceğim. Türk birliğinin, bir gün hakikat olacağına inancım vardır. Ben görmesem bile, gözlerimi dünyaya onun rüyaları içinde kapayacağım. Türk birliğine inanıyorum, onu görüyorum. Yarının tarihi, yeni fasıllarını Türk birliğiyle açacaktır. Dünya sükununu bu fasıllar içinde bulacaktır. Türk'ün varlığı bu köhne aleme yeni ufuklar açacak, güneş ne demek, ufuk ne demek, o zaman görülecek.''*

----------


## hun_333

Kesinlikle "TURAN"

----------

